# Cutting kitchen tile - use angle grinder?



## GoodLJohnny (Dec 1, 2017)

hammer7896 said:


> I recently had to cut a tile countertop and I used the little 3 3/8 Makita 12v saw with a diamond blade and a spray bottle of water aim at the blade. Worked very well with no dust.
> 
> 
> Mike


Wow - genius. Thanks Mike.

I wonder if I could even get a cheap mister/humidifier of some kind, so that I don't have to use my hands to spray ...


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

Makita actually makes a 12v tile saw with a water bottle attached to it. 
https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/CC02R1

Mike


----------



## GoodLJohnny (Dec 1, 2017)

hammer7896 said:


> Makita actually makes a 12v tile saw with a water bottle attached to it.
> 
> 
> Mike


Aha - great - thank you Sir.

I'm tempted to drop the $200 for the set (I have the 18 volt Makita for most of my other tools - I don't have any 12 volt ...) ... 

I don't cut tile that much, so it's hard to justify the purchase ...


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

You’re very welcome. 


Mike


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I do alot of tile work and I wouldn't fuss with it. I would plywood (what ever thickness of the tile) the recess.

Cut and deal with tile........4 to 6 hours.

Plywood the hole.........4 to 6 minutes

Spend your time fighting the vent pipe instead


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

Unger.const said:


> I do alot of tile work and I wouldn't fuss with it. I would plywood (what ever thickness of the tile) the recess.
> 
> Cut and deal with tile........4 to 6 hours.
> 
> ...


Yep, thats what I thought but OP says HO's want the micro flush with cabinets. He'll have to remove the tiles to cut them, no way they can be cut at the corners while still affixed to the wall. 

The tile could still crack when removing and/or cutting them. HO should be advised of the risk. Not to mention whats behind the wall and what adhesive was used..and damages to the wall when removing the tiles. Maybe some drywall patching will be needed as well.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

This will probably turn out like his concrete job in his other thread.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

You will get zero dust if you use this grinder, hook up a vacuum to the dust port and you are good to go! I use it all the time to cut inside











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLJohnny (Dec 1, 2017)

The project is done. 

Thank you for the helpful suggestions.

It went very well. It took about 25 minutes to setup, 40 minutes to do the cutting, and 50 minutes to cleanup (I was very thorough). 

I made pretty good money, and the clients were happy with the results. 

I ended up undercutting the cabinets just a bit to get the last piece of tile off, and used my multi-tool to get the last pieces of wonderboard. 

It did create a helluva lot of dust. I was covered. I had a valved dust mask, and suspect I breathed a lot of dust in. 

There were several times I had to stop cutting because I couldn't see. I didn't have a pair of chemistry goggles - only clear glasses. (Time to buy some more goggles)

It was a great (paid) learning experience.

Thank you.

L


----------

